

On the Need for a Business Language - johnm
http://blog.vagmim.com/2008/04/need-for-business-language.html

======
tom_rath
Awesome idea! We can call it the Common Business-Oriented Language

Oh, wait...

------
donw
Is it possible that the need for a language tailored 'business logic' stems
from the simple fact that actual logic is at no point whatsoever involved?

~~~
johnm
That's why there will never be just one. :-)

------
suboptimal
Surely someone can cobble such a language together.

~~~
johnm
Personally, I don't think that there's a one-size-fits-all language for
"business". The needs and quirks are too diverse.

I do think that domain specific languages (to use the term du jour) that are
focused on the actual needs and quirks of a business built on top of good
fundamentals is a solution.

The argument about whether or not the DSLs need to be embedded (ala macros) or
external is a separate argument.

